# GLS race at Steelix raceway 1-25-14



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

GLS race at the Steelix raceway on 1-25-14. Classes are skinny tire, fat tire and Indy, GLS rules will be used. Skinny tire and Indy will be 2min round robin. fat tire will be 2min qualifier and 3 min mains with a bump up. Doors will open at 11:00am racing starts at 1:00pm, $7.00 gets you a fun day of racing and food and drinks.


Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Carpool anyone?


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ill be there pending work. Carpool sounds good Al. Maybe Uncle slacker will come with


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

RSVP would be nice so I can plan on lunch out. We will be eating before racing starts, so plan on lunch at 1:00pm and racing to follow. 

Slow Ed.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there and carpool sounds good if I have cash to go.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Wont be able to make this one. Gonna be out of town. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Planing on it.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump It up!


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't make this one. Have a family birthday party that day.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bring your fray cars with, after the GLS race we can have a fray race if anyone wants to stick around. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

OK! Fray it is.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I will have to put one together.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok just so there is no confusion GLS race is first up then if anyone wants to stick around fray racing will be held. So if you don't have a fray car you can just put sili foam on a fat tire 9 tooth car. I have a press you can use and if anyone needs .338 sili foam I may have some cheep. 

Slow Ed.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm sure someone would let me use a fray car if I don't get one running. I have some tires. Pat


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Wont be making it this week as have too many irons in the fire.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Change Of Plans*

Add two more racers to the race and lunch itinerary. Travel plans have been changed so I will be there along with Jeff. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> ill be there and carpool sounds good if I have cash to go.


:beatdeadhorse: You will make it, your a slotcar nut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ed can you PM me your address? Russ and I are thinking about coming over tomorrow for some pancakes.
Jon 
.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there oh have regular pepsi or coke ty.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

honda27 said:


> ill be there oh have regular pepsi or coke ty.


That will be extra :wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok as of right now, the list of racers are. let me know if I missed anyone or if anyone else wants to stop by for some racing, as I'm going out tonight to get food.

1 Al
2 Rick
3 Mike W
4 Darrell
5 Pat
6 Chris
7 Jeff
8 Jon
9 Russ
10 Slow Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

did he say food lol.:woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Better plan on Darrell eating for 2... :lol:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Only 'cause he's on a diet.....


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Steelix_70 said:


> That will be extra :wave:


If you charge .50 a can he will drink 1 instead of 12.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

swet71 said:


> Ed can you PM me your address? Russ and I are thinking about coming over tomorrow for some pancakes.
> Jon
> .


Hope you make it Jon, and my man "r u marshaling Russ no I am not" LOL :dude:

Good Times, Good Times


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

he buys 2 liters sry.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks to the 9 brave racers that drove though the black ice and car crashes to get get to the race. It was a fun day and track was fast all new track records where set in all classes.

first up skinny tire t-jets
1 Mike W 58 NTR
2 Al 56
3 Slow Ed 53
4 Jeff 53 two car lengths back
5 Rick
6 Darrell
7 Pat
8 Jon 
9 Chris
10 Russ


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Up next for the day was fat tire t-jet.

2 min Qualifier
1 Mike W 71NTR
2 Slow Ed 68
3 Al 67
4 Jeff 63
5 Pat 60
6 Rick 60
7 Darrell 60
8 Chris 59
9 Russ 55
10 Jon 55

This set us up top 4 went to the A Main, rest went to the B to battle it out for the bump up spot.

3 min B Main
1 Pat 97 got the bump to the big show
2 Rick 95
3 Chris 92
4 Darrell 92
5 Jon 86
6 Russ 82

with the A main all set the green flag dropped, and the top 3 set all new track records times

3 min A Main
1 Mike W 103 NTR buy 3 laps
2 Slow Ed 102 NTR
3 Al 101 NTR
4 Pat 98
5 Jeff 93


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Ed for a good day of racing and food


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Great day of racing again. Thank You Slow Ed for the fun and food. Good to see everyone and look forward to next weekend. :dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Last class for the day was Indy car. Again thanks to all that came out to race and there was a lot close finishes, everyone is learning the track and getting faster.

1 Slow Ed 57 NTR
2 Al 56
3 Jeff 55
4 Chris 55
5 Rick 55
6 Mike W 54
7 Darrell 54
8 Pat 52


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Another good time and I finally 'got' the track! Thanks, Ed.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Quote of the Day*

Quote of the Day goes to our man Mike W. " Man your car is fast" not said to much to me, lol, but to hear him say this as he puts up First in all class's but one, and thats only because he had a pick up shoe fall off in the Indy class. Your a true gentleman Mikey, thats why we like you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Got to go out and play with the big boys and there little cars. Thank you Ed and the rest for waiting for me to get there. First time on the track and it's tuff but I like it. I even got to play tag with the wall in yellow lane in the first 2 classes. The Indy car didn't like to rub the wall. Thanks to Mike for giving me a Fat tire car to race. Made the move up and got some more track time. Good group of racers. Thanks ED.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

TY ed 4 a good day of races and the food. and every one 1 that showed.


----------

